

“The History of Cartography” Now Free Online - ingve
http://www.openculture.com/2015/09/the-history-of-cartography-the-most-ambitious-overview-of-map-making-ever-now-free-online.html

======
stuart78
A bunch of cut up PDFs is a rather frustrating way to release something for
free. That said, these galleries are pretty fantastic.

------
aw3c2
1 and 2 have been online for half a decade.

